# 2.2 diesel running problems



## kimbo (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi
I have a 2002 2.2 diesel with 63000 miles on clock.
recently it has started to shudder and hold back and a few times it has gone into limp mode??

I have had a nissan dealer check it out by using the plug in console , but frankly it did not point to anything at all.

I did have the diesel filter changed though and this seemed to help and the problem went away for about 2 months. I have noticed that the prime plunger on top of the filter assembly appears to be loose and when you operate this it has no resistance at all.

There is NO black smoke/white smoke or any other noise that seem to be not normal.

The car has a full service history and I have owned it since new, it also has not been up and down motorways much at all and not really abused and thrashed.

If anyone has any ideas I would appretiate it. I have heard and read about horror stories of blown turbos and injection pumps etc but hopefully this is not the case, well the nissan garage does not think so anyway

please advise


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

Please check first: 

After certain milage it is very common that the 2 floodgates mounted on the VDI injection pump are defectives. The pump itself is very reliable. The best thing to do is to go to diesel specialist for test and replacement. It is usualy cheaper to do that way just to avoid whole pump change at Nissan's.


----------



## kimbo (Oct 12, 2008)

*help*

thanks for the reply trifon. are you refering to the solonoid on the pump or are these `floodgates` internal to the pump

also how do I find out which pump is fitted? is it easy to identify?

thanks for you assistance in advance


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, there are two "electro floodgates"(I have not found the right word) on the pump; one for fuel feed and the other for the return. They are not internal and can be easiliy changed by any diesel mender.
I can't tell you more as I don't own the VDI. Just heard many stories about those floodgates intermittent working.


----------



## kimbo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Now Fixed*

After reading many `Horror Stories` about these problems with the Xtrail fuel pumps I took my car to Feather Diesel Services ­ Specialists in Fault Diagnosis, Dynamometer output checks and the repair of all types of Fuel Injection Equipment,including the sophisticated Electronic Diesel Control (EDC) systems, for cars and commercial vehicles. in Halifax UK.

These service and knowledge here is absolutely superp. they diagnosed the problems on my car and fixed it accordingly. I am very impressed indeed. 

The main fault Was the two denso valves on the pump, these were changed and they also carried out a mod on the EGR valve. Result!!

Now the Xtrail is a like a new car.
Take my advise if you have a simular problem take it to Feather Diesel and dont bother with Nissan Dealers


----------

